# Furnace-gas forced air- high pitched noise



## saturn711 (May 12, 2005)

I have a bryant gas forced air furnace. I'm getting a high pitched noise from the area of the inducer assembly. I've replaced the inducer assembly but the noise is still there. The noise begins after the burners fire on. I'm stumped! There are no other moving parts in the area. I'm thinking the noise is being caused by the air exhausting from the inducer motor.
Any info would be greatly appreciated !!!!

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 5, 2006)

When replacing an inducer assembly, it is necesarry to spin the blower wheel ensuring that there is clearence between the wheel and the housing. I assume that the wheel and the housing are both metal (by the high pitched noise) And although it looks like its cleared when the assembly is cool, there needs to be enough clearence when the burners flue gas heat it up. Looking for wear patterns on the assembly, as well as where it installs to the furnace will lead you to the problem. Also ensur that the flue is clear, and that the gasket between the unit and the assembly is in good shape.(a hole in the gasket could be pulling air through creating a whistle.)


----------



## phinncraft (Mar 11, 2006)

:jester: this furnace was known for this problem.if this is a 80 plus unit i would change it out with a new one 90+:w00t:


----------



## Bestheating (Dec 3, 2005)

Ya'll are gonna think I've gone stupid, but hear me out. Some of these had an external capacitor for the draft inducing motor. Look down to the right of the pressure switch. Try replacing it. It worked for me, but I'll be darned if I know why. Just something I tried. If it is the inducer wheel, you will be able to flex the motor and know for sure. They are kind of sloppy mounting.


----------

